# Nosema



## gwest (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.sciencedaily.com/videos/c0626953e875a4548541370ff7635781.htm 

Here is a link to a video that was interesting.


----------



## Overseas_Beekeeper (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing gwest. You can read more here:

"It’s a global phenomenon that worries beekeepers and environmentalists – honey bee colonies dying at an alarming rate. Here in Poland, bee population has halved in the past 15 years. A disease called nosemosis is one cause.

“Nosemosis is a very serious disease which shortens the bees’ lifespan. Infected worker bees live for a very short time in the summer, about 8 to 12 days, while they normally live 36 days. So the productivity of the whole bee family decreases and bees also have problems with passing the winter“, says Aneta Ptaszinska from the Maria-Curie Sklodowska University in Lublin (UMCS – Poland).

Nosema disease, or nosemosis is a honey bee gut disease caused by microscopic fungi that spread through food or water. When consumed it attacks the insects’ intestines, causing them to constantly search for food and eventually die in the process. Some studies blame pesticides for having a negative influence on the bees’ immune system, which then cannot fight off the fungi. But Ptaszynska says a new drug developed by her team strengthens the immune system to help beat the disease.

“On one hand they decrease the level of Nosemosis, we can clearly observe a decrease in the number of spores in the intestines of bees given the extracts. On the other hand, they increase the level of enzymes responsible for the immunological reaction of the insects, enzymes which recognize pathogens, foreign bodies. We assume that in this way the extracts help the bees overcome this disease“, comments Dr. Ptaszinska. She adds that the floral extract is safe for human consumption, and is effective in more than 90 percent of cases. Bees are vital for the world’s food supply, pollinating the vegetables and fruits we eat and those eaten by the animals we then consume. The drug is undergoing patenting procedures, and the team hopes that it creates enough buzz to find the right partners for production and distribution soon."

http://nanocomputer.com/?tag=maria-curie-sklodowska-university-in-lublin


----------



## Woodside (Aug 10, 2010)

nice link! I hope maybe this will actually be available to beeks. Seems like in our world there is always some breakthrough and they will share the results soon or manufacture soon and we never see anything.


----------

